# plow video 2010



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

long island snow storm


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

nice vids...your lucky u got a good song to motivate yourself


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I was watching those early today at school and was like I bet this is a plowsite member


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

wanted to make 1 video but it was 2 long


----------

